# A Day in My Life



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

☺


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

My life is basically laptop, eat (sometimes), sleep.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

...What the s***.

Good laugh, cali.
/goes back to skyrim


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

My life is basically the same. 


I even envision the red letters in brackets when I'm making judgments in my head.


----------



## thekp (Mar 2, 2012)

gonna have to see pics to believe this.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I have never come across someone on the internet to boast about anything so ostentatiously, and then refuse to back it up with some proof.

Pics please. No malice


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Why all the hate


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Several posts have been deleted/edited. Please stay civil with each other. This will be the only warning. Thanks. *


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I am glad that you enjoy your appearance, but what a scary place your thoughts must be... it seems like in your world, people are mirrors, but the mirror to your true self is inside. Slow down and meditate.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

It's okay OP, I imagine it must be Hell having guys and jealous females stare constantly at a narcissistic goddess such as yourself. 

A day in my life is too pathetic to put into words.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

What is this I don't even.... started reading but then realized i'm not even sure where the OP was going... TLDR.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

*When ever I see a thread by Cali, I know something epic is going down


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

> You arrive at the office, only to have the door held open for you, walk
> breezily in, the woman's heads turn and flip back, eyes narrowed. You
> sit at your desk, your coworkers utter an obligatory hello but not before looking
> you up and down, you can see it in their eyes that they are going to binge eat or splurge
> on an unnecessary outfit just to fill the void.


It sounds like you spend your entire day and every waking moment obsessing about your looks. If a guy looks at you, it's because you're so hot. If another guy averts his eyes it's because he's intimidated by your beauty. If a woman looks at you, it's not because maybe she likes your dress it's because she envies your beauty and will go home and binge eat thinking about how she wishes she looked like you "just to fill the void."

You would be a lot happier if you just stopped interpreting everything as somehow relating to your looks. If you continue to practice this kind of thinking, it will become a difficult habit to break. And as you get older and less attractive it can degenerate and turn against you. Even now it hurts you by pushing people away.

You should ask yourself are you the one who will often "splurge on an unnecessary outfit just to fill the void"? Maybe you're projecting yourself onto others?

Anyway, I really enjoyed reading that. I hope you don't interpret this too negatively. I just want to encourage you to consider if your thought habits are healthy.


----------



## versavice (Jul 9, 2013)

I actually think I know someone who can relate...

She is REALLY pretty. She is 26 and has been proposed to 3 times by people who weren't even in a relationship with her! I think I can actually understand the difficulties experienced by really attractive women...everyone's thoughts when they first see or meet them are clouded by their attractiveness. Other people have a hard time seeing their personality before their looks.
Even though I like this girl for her personality because she is different, funny, caring, and talented, I want to believe I'm clouded by her looks so I can forget about her, but she is just so pleasant to be around! 
Gosh, you attractive women out there are both blessed and cursed!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Calichick is honestly the best poster on this site, guys. I don't understand why people still fail to understand that.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

calichick said:


> I just want to preface this by saying I figure I am always blowing wind at the downsides to actually being good looking, like we are the loneliest people, no one understands us, yadda, yadda, yadda.
> 
> But I hope men appreciate that stepping out in the morning is immediately a throw into the wild. You're on the meat market, and there's no turning back so the next time you're rejected, try to see it from this point of view. [I subconsciously categorize all the types of men I meet on a daily basis]
> 
> ...


guys say this stuff to everyone being brutally honest it's because they want sex / think you're easy, not necessarily because you're good looking (although not saying you aren't)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> My life is basically the same.
> 
> I even envision the red letters in brackets when I'm making judgments in my head.


:lol


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

How can one "blush nonchalantly"? It sounds like an oxymoron.


----------



## DocHalladay (Jan 19, 2013)

Interesting, so at no point during your day do you interact with a women who is of equal or greater beauty than you?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I must admit I got a little excited when I saw the thread title and who posted it. Always amusing.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

DocHalladay said:


> Interesting, so at no point during your day do you interact with a women who is of equal or greater beauty than you?


Obviously not. All other women are petty and envy her beauty.


----------



## DocHalladay (Jan 19, 2013)

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> Obviously not. All other women are petty and envy her beauty.


that explains a lot.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

DocHalladay said:


> that explains a lot.


It's extremely hard being good looking to the point that you're alienated by everyone else of the same sex, while everyone else is too intimidated by your looks to even think about approaching you.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## DocHalladay (Jan 19, 2013)

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> It's extremely hard being good looking to the point that you're alienated by everyone else of the same sex, while everyone else is too intimidated by your looks to even think about approaching you.


oh do you have experience ? Im sorry but thats a pretty slim oppurtunithy cost compared to what ugly people have to deal with. If you cant handle it why not just go outside without makeup or stop showering ?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

If you are a good looking girl then of course you are going to get attention. That's common sense. As far as the catty behavior of people because you are naturally good looking, that's ****ing retarded, and I've never done that. I do sometimes get nervous with cute girls, but I do not treat them any differently than anyone else. I will try to date a girl I am attracted to, but if she rejects me then so be it. I will not pursue a girl over and over if I know she does not like me like that. I am not stupid when it comes to knowing that either.

Believe it or not, there was a time when girls who actively, passively, verbally flirt with me all the time. I would experience much of what the OP experienced: gawking, random conversations, comments, intimidation from others, etc. Funny thing is, for whatever reason, now that just doesn't happen. The only thing that has changed about me is my age and my hair. That's it. I am more confident now and I am a much better person than I was. My point is, that's life. Regardless of what side of the fence you are on, you'll need to find what is best for you, or what suits you, or what you like, etc.

In a cute girl's world (or one I'm interested in at least), I'm just another guy who tries to date her. And in my world, she's just another cute girl who I try to date. _ It's that simple._ Those are our positions in life it seems. Play the best what you got. If you got a lot to play with, then you don't have to play as hard. Regardless, I don't give a **** if a girl rejects me anymore. Nor am I covert with what I want or don't want out of respect for myself and those I interact with. I see people's plots as such, as I have one of my own. That's life. Feeling anything but understanding for people is what gets you in trouble. Insecurities are what kill us.

If you aren't the best looking, then work out, eat better and take care of yourself the best you can. If you are good looking, then you're good looking, and if that bothers you then get fat and be unhygienic, but I doubt you will because of course you like being pretty. My sympathy is pretty low for that. Being approached all the time is not a big deal considering what ugly people have to go through at times.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Since school is out atm, my life consists of internet, work and trying to meet girls. That's it.


When school is in my life consists of school, internet, work and trying to meet girls. LOL. That's it.

If school and work were out then my life would consist of internet, looking for a job and trying to meet girls. LOLx2

Things change in the future. It won't be like this forever. I've actually experienced a lot. It's exactly what I feel and want to do atm.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

calichick said:


> =====
> 
> Anyways, what's a day like in *YOUR* life?
> 
> I'm actually curious if anyone else has similar experiences (mainly the females).


"So girls on a social anxiety forum, do men cower in your presence too? Do they tire you with endless flattery? No?

After hearing about my life around inferior others, tell me about YOUR life? Is it like mine or are you an inferior other?" :evil



shyvr6 said:


> *Several posts have been deleted/edited. Please stay civil with each other. This will be the only warning. Thanks. *


Hey you can't delete those responses, Calichick put in a lot of effort for them!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

it would be more fun if she was a first time poster.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Calichick, living with this level of hotness is indeed a burden for people like you and I, but it's just a cross we have to bear.... :yes


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> How can one "blush nonchalantly"? It sounds like an oxymoron.


Calichick does many things nonchalantly. Blushes nonchalantly. Tosses her perfect bouncy hair nonchalantly. Drive through rush hour traffic nonchalantly. Trolls SAS nonchalantly. Truly a role model for us all.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

You are so shallow that I could ford through a raging river and not get wet.


----------

